
You Gave Facebook Your Number for Security. They Used It for Ads - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2018/09/you-gave-facebook-your-number-security-they-used-it-ads
======
erkose
Of course they did. Time to bring back the pager.

